# LED lighting Malawi Tank



## sophie (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there,

Not sure if this is in the right section  .

I've recently set-up an all-male Malawi haps/peacocks tank. This is a 125 g (6' X 18" X 18") with white silica sand. Having a sand that is highly reflective I wanted to use a more subdued lighting than, say, a Coralife 50/50, 25 watt, which I've tried and found way too bright.

I've finally decided to try LEDS lightbulbs on a track to get different lighting zones in the tank and ripple effect. Each bulb is 100 lumens, Kelvin rate unknown, and are positionned 24" above the tank.

Here's a pic (note that in reality, the lighting much more subdued):










The problem is that the fish colours are bit washed out, with no vibrant colours. I have 2 solutions:

- get higher lumen bulbs like those
http://superbrightleds.com/specs/par20_9watt.htm

- or keep the current lightbulbs but lower the lights to around 2 or 3" above the tank using extensions. To get an idea of the effect, I've temporarily taped a light on a tripod. You can see the result in the pic above, on the far left of the tank.

I'm hesitating between the 2 solutions. Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

S.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Some of the LED's are submersible, so those could go right in contact with the water or at least very close.


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

IMO the one on the left is too close. It gives off a spotlight effect that I'm not fond of, but maybe that's what you're going for?
If it were me I'd go for more smaller LED's instead of those large screw in kind. I would make something that sits on top of the tanks and elevates the LED's 4-5" above the water. I'd run 6' of the white LBM LED's from www.superbtightleds.com. I'd also throw in some blue ones for moonlights and both on dimmers. 
That sounds like a good idea, hmmmm.........


----------



## johnmonroney (Mar 17, 2009)

That is one sweet looking tank, I dont think you need much more light. Shoot! I'm Jealous. Now your going to make me spend money! :fish:


----------



## sophie (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your help.



> That is one sweet looking tank, I dont think you need much more light. Shoot! I'm Jealous. Now your going to make me spend money!


Thanks johnmonroney.

Well, I've decided to go with the 350 lumens bulbs, 6000K. The colour of the Malawis are coming out quite well and getting a nice ripple effect (which, unfortuneatly, you can't see in the pic). I have a total of 4, on a track, about 2' above thank and I'm quite happy with the results. Each light is movable so I can direct the light in different area.

here's a pic:









Sophie


----------

